# thermometer and heater



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry but i need a quick answer
so this is the case i dont have an estimation of how hot the betta tankis supposed to be cause i dont use farenheit in canada but the heater is starting to work and the water is just warm not hot at all just warm
is that close to the correct temperature
are there any homemade things i can use to check b4 i get the thermometer?
help needed quick
thx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

"Warm" should be ok until you get a thermometer to be sure. Most heaters that you can't adjust the temperature on are set to about 74'F (23'C).


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yo kb u want me to get u a heater tomorrow?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

i mean a thermometer?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

yea sure but one you know that sticks inside the tank and ill pay you for it and dont 4get the gravel vacuum but call me b4 you go


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

are you guys brothers?? or do you just live near each other


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have one of those inside/outside thermometers with a probe, you can stick the probe in a tank.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

our dads r brothers we're cuzzins


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

what's a probe?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

A probe is the sensor part of any equipment that's meant to sense something.
Thermal sensor, CO2 sensor, etc.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

or the car ford probe


----------

